# Hay cutting, raking and baling with Yanmar ....



## bmaverick

OK, anyone done this yet?

If so, what type of hay?

Bushog or what type of cutting method?

What type of rake used?

Round or square baler?

The reason I am asking, many people use the compact tractors for the other stuff like post hole digging, grading and some plowing. I have a need for doing hay as well. Other than the questions above, what other haying stories can you add about your Yanmar ....

Much thanks as I have been studying this out.


----------



## Fluid

Yes, I put up hay for 6 horses, 3 goats. I've been told that you need a big tractor to do it, something like 50+ hp. Well I've been doing it with a lot less for years. I have two compact (smallish) tractors that do the lob just fine. The first tractor is 1996 Cub Cadet 7275 about 27-29 hp, 4x4, FEL, the hour meter broke at 1,698 hrs about 10 years ago. The second one is a 2007 New Holland TC35A 4x4, FEL, 35hp, about 500hrs. I can't remember what type hay, Cheri knows that stuff. I cut the hay with a older then the hills JD sickle bar model 39 I think. We got it cheap and I rebuilt it, works great, can still get parts for it, its a 7ft cut. I have a bush hog but I use it for cutting bush and saplings around the woods and stuff, not for putting up hay. I have a 5 wheel rake, 2 star tedder PTO driven, and older then the hills early 60s NH square baler. Got it cheap and I rebuilt it also, can still get parts for it too. I have no story's about a Yanmar. If you need more info I,ll be here.


----------



## bmaverick

Fluid said:


> Yes, I put up hay for 6 horses, 3 goats. I've been told that you need a big tractor to do it, something like 50+ hp. Well I've been doing it with a lot less for years. I have two compact (smallish) tractors that do the lob just fine. The first tractor is 1996 Cub Cadet 7275 about 27-29 hp, 4x4, FEL, the hour meter broke at 1,698 hrs about 10 years ago. The second one is a 2007 New Holland TC35A 4x4, FEL, 35hp, about 500hrs. I can't remember what type hay, Cheri knows that stuff. I cut the hay with a older then the hills JD sickle bar model 39 I think. We got it cheap and I rebuilt it, works great, can still get parts for it, its a 7ft cut. I have a bush hog but I use it for cutting bush and saplings around the woods and stuff, not for putting up hay. I have a 5 wheel rake, 2 star tedder PTO driven, and older then the hills early 60s NH square baler. Got it cheap and I rebuilt it also, can still get parts for it too. I have no story's about a Yanmar. If you need more info I,ll be here.


Wow, looks like your needs and equipment is the direction I'm heading. 

Your Cub Cadet 7275 is a Japan built machine. Does that have a true Mitsubishi engine or a Yanmar diesel engine? Yanmar made engines for them and today still does for Cub Cadet's and John Deere's. 

The Yanmar is a 31Hp tractor. It's basically the John Deere 850 with the power-shift (hydrostaic like shifting) 

I've been looking for NH square balers as I've researched them to be ideal for 30Hp and up tractors. The IH are the worse. The AC would be good too, but the parts are hard to find. 

I've looked at a 4 wheel rake setup, that would do just nice, but the rolling terrain isn't friendly for it. A rotary rake would do better, but the cost is a little more. 

Your posting is a good help. Tanks!


----------



## Fluid

Do you sell tractors for Yanmar? Yes the CC has a Mitsubishi engine. What about a tedder? I use my wheel rake for spring clean up, hay work, dethatching, fall clean up, ect.


----------



## bmaverick

Fluid said:


> Do you sell tractors for Yanmar? Yes the CC has a Mitsubishi engine. What about a tedder? I use my wheel rake for spring clean up, hay work, dethatching, fall clean up, ect.


Nope, I'm a small farmer, no time to be messing around selling tractors. When my John Deere 850 engine blew up, I was looking at rebuilding the engine. So, I did some homework looking where the Yanmar engines were used. Then word came back from my diesel mechanic that the JD850 was too far gone, bad head and block. So, I opted for the Yanmar twin to the JD850 but with the power-shift. 

If I were going for more alphafa grass, then yes a tedder would be great. Right now, my fields are all orchard grass, thus a tedder isn't really needed at this time.


----------



## Thomas

Have use side deliver also dump rake on my Kubota.


----------



## DPSBrady

*Hay*

I have a 70 HP Zetor I use on my 6 disc Vermeer Cutter. For a disc cutter you need a big tractor because it is so heavy. If you have a sickle cutter, you can use a lot smaller tractor. My rake is a 6 wheel Vermeer that I pull with a 41 HP Mahindra. My baler is a 4x5 Vermeer round baler that I pull with my 70 HP Zetor, even though according to the specs all that is required to pull and operate this baler is a 40 HP tractor. Sickle vs Disc, both have pro's and cons. I don't think either is really better, it's just a personal preference.


----------



## bmaverick

It's really a toss up, to sickle cut or bushog cut gives similar results. The good thing about the bushog is the simplicity and storage. The sickle requires much more maintenance and more storage room in a weird shape kind of way. 

The bushogs with a side or rear discharge may be the way I'm heading.


----------



## Thomas

Sickle you can get close to fence line also damper areas,but when it comes to bees no matter what you have no protection.


----------



## bmaverick

Thomas said:


> Sickle you can get close to fence line also damper areas,but when it comes to bees no matter what you have no protection.


Not worried about the fence line really, tree line yes. 

As for bees, a cab would be nice to have on the tractor. :dazed:


----------



## bensdad

Thomas said:


> Sickle you can get close to fence line also damper areas,but when it comes to bees no matter what you have no protection.


OMG That's funny. :buzz::buzz::buzz::buzz::buzz::buzz::buzz:

The whole thread is about baling, then here comes Thomas with an ominous warning about bees. Lemme guess... somebody got swarmed? I know it's not funny, but I can't stop chuckling.


----------



## Thomas

"Lemme guess... somebody got swarmed? I know it's not funny,"

Yep done the three slap shuffle more than once over the years mowing fields. :dazed: sure many have also.

Bees have way to surprise you when you least expected...


----------



## bmaverick

Well, I have the access to a M-F square baler. Looking at bailing in a few weeks with my first cutting.  

So far no bees either. haha


----------

